# Hathcock Super Sniper... going to England tomorrow!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's one I thought ya'll might like to see. This Hathcock is BIG, BAD and BLACK.... it's heading off to a lucky fellow in England tomorrow morning!
Made from 9 layers of special 1/8" Black G10, the contouring is really easy to see. It's also one super comfortable to hold and shoot catapult... I think since the new owner has real big hands, this will fit perfectly!


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow! That's a beauty.... nice as always!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ooooh la la! Very nice looking piece.


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a fan of your work. This one looks great and I like the big frame.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a beast!
I like the layered look! Does all G10 do this and it only stands out on black or did you do something different to this one? 
Edit: On a re-read I see that it's layered, not from a block.
I still love the Hathcock design!


----------



## reeko (Jan 15, 2011)

whoa! nice one!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Bill that is very very nice, I love the "contour map" look! This style is a great shooter, and it looks like it keeps getting better!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Man, it's also a fun one to make!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Bill that is very very nice, I love the "contour map" look! This style is a great shooter, and it looks like it keeps getting better!


I should have added that every time I show someone my slingshot collection they almost always grab your kevlar resin Hathcock and say "cool"... it is by far my most popular sling shot for people to grab.... and I got a box full of em!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice one Bill.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Where is my hathcock, its been over 2 weeks since I ordered.I only live about 100miles from bill hays.I even had to pay shipping 8 dollors crazy! I want to no the hold up.ITs just the hdpe version not a special order.You can get Items over seas quicker than this.I payed for shipping and not getting updates or e-mail.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> Where is my hathcock, its been over 2 weeks since I ordered.I only live about 100miles from bill hays.I even had to pay shipping 8 dollors crazy! I want to no the hold up.ITs just the hdpe version not a special order.You can get Items over seas quicker than this.I payed for shipping and not getting updates or e-mail.


A little "behind baseball" for you.... As you know we've been experiencing quite a bit of flooding which has caused power outages and other things... things like causing UPS to delay orders to us of material and so forth. One delay leads to another and another.

Well, yesterday UPS delivered our HDPE and it'll probably be Thursday when your slingshot will be made, as currently I'm working on a bunch of G10 slingshots and the tools are different.

You were answered on your original email about 11 days ago, and you were told at that time it could take up to 4 weeks... So you're going to get it sooner than anticipated... Lucky you!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It is still good customer service to let customers know of potential delays due issues like Bill described. A friend of mine had a similar experience when ordering a custom HTS not to long ago.






I've never ordered from Bill, so I'm going off of the experiences I've heard from a few people. I'm not saying every customer experiences the same thing, but this isn't the first post like this I've seen.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I've had nothing but exceptional customer service from pocketpredator I always get what I order and sometimes more.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Like I said, not all customer experiences are as what my friend experienced.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

How unfortunate for your friend sorry to hear about that.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I always had great service also when you get it the shooting that you will be doing will make you for get and want to shoot more.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice work.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> It is still good customer service to let customers know of potential delays due issues like Bill described. A friend of mine had a similar experience when ordering a custom HTS not to long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just one of those things where there's just not a right answer.

I know she spends 5-6 hours a day working on emails and mailing and a couple of hours on bandsets and tying.... and I know that I've tried to do all of it, working on slingshots and handle customer service when we first started, and found I simply couldn't do it because I was getting almost no sleep and not having time for the kids. So I let her quit her job and do it instead.

But it appears as we continue to grow, she just can't handle it.

I don't know what to do for the short term... but I do know that a plan is in place for when the injection molding production takes place. Because the volume is going to be so much more, we'll be moving to a distributorship model and then all she'll have to do is take care of that (a relative few emails a day) instead of the 150-200 emails she does a day now. And all mailing/shipping will either be direct from the injection molding company or from a mailing center.

A big part of the reason we're going to this model, is some people just aren't cut out for the stress our current model brings... Anyway, things on that end will be improving very soon.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

I think what bill is offering is a bespoke service, and his main crime seems to be that he's a victim of his own success, like with most other service,s the world over, if you want something a bit special you may have to wait a while, if you can't wait and are happy to have the same as everyone else go to Walmart and buy one off the shelf, it's really that simple, and as know one is going to die because they had to wait a few weeks for a new toy it makes the moaners seem a bit like spoilt kids, and my final pearl of wisdom is this, every time he has to spend 10 mins on a computer trying to defend himself he's not making cattys, so your putting things further behind for yourselves


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Bill is a good man and a very generous one too, I think it's very easy to understand how much work he has on at the moment and is finding it tough like all of us would.
I am looking forward to seeing bills new line and hope it takes alot of the pressure if his shoulders once it's up and running so he has the time to get back on track with his custom interaction etc etc 
His work is unique and unlike anything on the market and having to wait for it is well worth you while

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes,I understand its just me.I am to impatient.I will try to relax.


----------

